# 15W-50 Mobil 1 Full Synthetic (Anyone Running It In Their generators?)



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm thinking of going to it in my air cooled generators, as well as my pressure washer. It gets really hot in these parts in the Summer, (115 - 120 F is common), and that's when we're most likely to have the most power outages here, due to the grid being overloaded by everyone's A/C roaring.

I've broken in both units with 10W-30, and they are now ready for their first oil change. I like it better than 20W-50 because it flows a little better in the cooler Winter months. But still maintains the 50W rating on the high end of the temperature range. In the Winter the inside of my garage rarely gets below 60 - 65 F, so I should be good to go in the cooler months as well. (The posted temperature range for this oil in air cooled small engines is, (20 F- 115 + F). Is anyone else running this weight oil? If so how do you like it?


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Aug 23, 2021)

I use it and Mobil 1 10W 30 in my Predators. What ever is on sale.
Our Hondas are poor performers in the heat.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Some of our Honda 7000 series (older models) were run for 7 to 10 days 24 hours / day on
Pennzoil Ultra Platinum Full Synthetic 0W-40 (temperatures above 35 C)

It was purchased during special sales when it had combination(s) of coupons from manufacturer and/or vendor discounts, usually about $2 for 1 Qt

We also often run Diesel Oils in Gasoline OPE engines (all Honda) when these can be bought on sale for $1 for 1 Qt

As a side note, we run anything that is on sale (0W-xx, 5W-xx, 10W-xx, etc) on all our Honda cars. SUV's, trucks, OPE, marine, etc and have never experiences a lubrication related component failure. Interestingly, on our Hondas driven in Asia the Owners Manual specifies a heavier viscosity oil recommendation than in USA Owners Manual but still something xx-30


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

pipe said:


> Interestingly, on our Hondas driven in Asia the Owners Manual specifies a heavier viscosity oil recommendation than in USA Owners Manual.


That's strictly because of CAFE. If it, along with the EPA, didn't exist, neither would these water thin oils they "recommend". My 2018 Toyota Camry is "preferred" to use 0W-16 according to the manual. Yet the same engine sold in Australia can use 15W-40. I use 0W-30 all year long.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Our Hondas are poor performers in the heat.


I'm curious, how so?


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Aug 23, 2021)

billt said:


> I'm curious, how so?


In our RV off roading group running RV w/AC in heat above 95F those with Honda's puke. The Predators no sweat. You can leave the RV's batt charger and 'frig on elect with the Predators too. Best bang for the buck if you take care of them.
Ain't knocking Honda, they just can't handle the heat. Predators thrive on it.

The RV's "House generator" Onans eat a quart of fuel an hour to run the AC, the Predators drink a pint an hour so a week in the desert running 24 hours a day it makes more sense to run the portables and its where the Predators are at their best.

The big wheels are comical but they are functional.
The trick to long life with a Predator is never fuel them running and never fuel them above the red level marker in the filler neck. Change the oil every 100 hours.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Thin oil equals less pumping losses and greater efficiency. Maybe I’m an old dog, but these thinner oils concern me.

15w-50 on a small engine wouldn’t be best for cold temps but should be fine for summer use.



https://www.amsoil.com/p/15w-50-synthetic-small-engine-oil-sef/?code=SEFQT-EA


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

My preferred oil for the generators is Delo 5w40. Shell Rotella T6 and Delvac-1 are also favorites. The time period the generators would typically be used, for days at a time, would be in August-September when the temperatures are jungle hot and humid. I like the idea of using a heavier oil given the conditions.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yep, I like the Amsoil too. However if you look at the Data sheet in the above link the 10w30 has a higher flash point than the 15w50, but a lower TBN number. 200 hour change interval is a nice buffer should the $&:/ ever hit the fan. Order it online and get it delivered in a day or 2. Pm me for a link to get it cheaper, Dutchy


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> In our RV off roading group running RV w/AC in heat above 95F those with Honda's puke. The Predators no sweat. You can leave the RV's batt charger and 'frig on elect with the Predators too. Best bang for the buck if you take care of them.
> Ain't knocking Honda, they just can't handle the heat. Predators thrive on it.
> 
> The RV's "House generator" Onans eat a quart of fuel an hour to run the AC, the Predators drink a pint an hour so a week in the desert running 24 hours a day it makes more sense to run the portables and its where the Predators are at their best.
> ...


Which Honda generator(s) did you experience this with?


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Well, this morning I got out early and fired up my Honda EM-600, and both of my Westinghouse 9,500 Watt units, and let them all run until they were good and hot. I then drained the oil out of all of them, and refilled them all with Mobil 1, 15W-50 to the top.

The drain plugs on the Westinghouse units were TIGHT! I slowly kept applying torque in both directions, and they finally popped loose. (I put a little Aluminum Anti-Seize on the threads when I replaced the drain plugs). I let them all drain completely. (The Honda has no drain plug, and you have to tip the unit over). I just laid it on it's side for about 10 minutes to make sure it all drained.

After that I topped them all off with the new 15W-50 Mobil 1, and let them all run for about 15 minutes. They're cooling down as I type this. I ended up with about 1-1/4 quarts left over from a 5 quart jug. I think this is the perfect weight oil for these single cylinder, air cooled engines in this hot weather. Next I'll do my pressure washer. (6.5 H.P. Kohler).


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> .... The big wheels are comical but they are functional.


I think the large wheels look good! Did they swap right out, or did you have to make modifications? 

Interesting about the Honda's not being able to handle the heat. That's pretty much all we get in these parts.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Aug 23, 2021)

The wheel kit was simple plug n play off Amazon. 
Adapting axels slip over the stock axels secured with a couple Allen screws. Then the wheels slip over that

Replacement wheels are $4 at HF with coupon Best to keep a few spares and under inflate them. They ain’t the best quality.

I shimmed the axels with hose end washers to absorb vibration and rattles. Worked amazing.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Running this oil in a couple 50+ hours Honda Eu7000isnan generators, ambient temperature is 49 C in the shade.

No puking out, they are cycling a load of about 4 to 5kW and are extremely quiet despite the power load


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Im sticking with 10w30, most of my outages are winter related. Until I hit 50 or so hours on my machines I use Honda power equipment oil, then switch to amsoil 10w-30 synthetic small engine oil.


----------



## JVazquez53 (Jul 8, 2021)

I run 10W30 Synthetic on my generators. Two of my generators ran straight for 4 months after hurricanes Irma and Maria, only stopping for fuel and oil changes, I see no point in using other oil 10W30 Mobil One works fine in the tropics.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Last week I fired up my pressure washer, (Kohler 6.5 H.P. powered Simpson). After it warmed up I drained the oil and it got the Mobil 1 15W-50 as well. I still had just a little left over. A 5 qt. jug was enough for 3 generators, and the pressure washer. I picked up another jug of it the other day. So I'm good to go for the next one.


----------

